# Duda del codificador 74148 para un teclado matricial



## gyetza (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola, estoy elaborando un teclado matricial 3x4 que se conecta con un codificador (deberia ser 74147 pero como no lo hay compré dos 74148) y se visualizan los números en una matriz de leds 3x5.


Estuve viendo el datasheet del 74147 pero me dí cuenta que en la tabla de la verdad y en la conexión el 0 del teclado no lo toman en cuenta entonces tengo la duda si no conecto el pin del cero al codificador, cómo hago para que se refleje el cero en la pantalla? en dónde tendría que conectar el pin del la tecla cero para que esta se visualice en la pantalla de leds?

Si conecto los 2 74148 para crear un 74147 cómo me quedaría la distribución de los pines y en dónde coenctaría el cero? 

Por cierto, sólo estoy usando las teclas  del 0-9 el * y # no las uso asi que no las coencto a nada.

GRACIAS


----------

